# cannot connect to wifi



## oorwullie

just received my kindle this morning and cannot conect to wifi. and when i go into settings and put in my password it says that it cannot connect to wifi,when i go into settings the turn wireless off is highlighted.can anyone tell me if i am doing this wrong


----------



## tony_r

Just got my K3 this morning and can't get a wifi connection either. I can wifi connect with my 2 laptops ok but not with the kindle. I've tried changing various router settings, restarting the kindle, and entered the password about a dozen times but it won't connect. Major disappointment


----------



## dimples

oorwullie, can you explain what you've been doing? 

What I did to connect was the following: Go to Menu. Go to Settings. Go to Wi-Fi settings. Instead of selecting one of the available networks I chose Enter other Wi-Fi network. Enter the network (SSID) name. Make sure you pay close attention, it's case sensitive. Then instead of entering the password I went to advanced; here you can choose the security type that your router uses. Then enter the password and connect.

Worked like a charm for me


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Most connection problems have come down to operator error. . . .make sure you know your password or security key.  That seems obvious but there have been folks who thought they knew it and were wrong.

Also, be careful of easily confused letter/numbers like "o", "O", "0" and "i","I","l","1".  Also "5" and "S" if it's a handwritten notation of the code.

The User's Guide talks about fairly simple network connection in section 1.7, location 490 and more advanced set up in Chapter 7, location 1593.

I was able to connect fairly easily by going to the set up, entering the SSID and Password.  This worked on my home network, where the SSID is not broadcast, WEP security; and on the network at my dad's house where the security is WPA2 and required a fairly long pass phrase.


----------



## oorwullie

dimples said:


> oorwullie, can you explain what you've been doing?
> 
> What I did to connect was the following: Go to Menu. Go to Settings. Go to Wi-Fi settings. Instead of selecting one of the available networks I chose Enter other Wi-Fi network. Enter the network (SSID) name. Make sure you pay close attention, it's case sensitive. Then instead of entering the password I went to advanced; here you can choose the security type that your router uses. Then enter the password and connect.
> 
> Worked like a charm for me


i went into settings and told it to scan for networks,picked my one (virgin broadband) and typed my password and then told it to connect but i keep getting the message cannot connect and asks if i want to retype password.the toolbar shows the bars greyed out. what if i reset the machine to factory default settings


----------



## dimples

oorwullie, first of all make sure you use the network key, not the password you've gotten from your provider for your account/email. 
Try and find out what kind of security type your router uses. Then I'd suggest trying the method I explained before instead of resetting everything to the factory default setting.


----------



## oorwullie

dimples said:


> oorwullie, first of all make sure you use the network key, not the password you've gotten from your provider for your account/email.
> Try and find out what kind of security type your router uses. Then I'd suggest trying the method I explained before instead of resetting everything to the factory default setting.


where will i find the network key. (i have a 7inch android tablet and checking the settings it is using and it says that the network is virgin broadband),is that the network key


----------



## dimples

oorwullie said:


> where will i find the network key. (i have a 7inch android tablet and checking the settings it is using and it says that the network is virgin broadband),is that the network key


The network key is the password you are using to connect to your router/wireless network. If you could tell me what kind of a router (brand + model) you are using I may be able to find out more information for you. Have to go out for a few hours though so I apologize if it takes me some time


----------



## oorwullie

dimples said:


> The network key is the password you are using to connect to your router/wireless network. If you could tell me what kind of a router (brand + model) you are using I may be able to find out more information for you. Have to go out for a few hours though so I apologize if it takes me some time


it is a netgear dg834g v5 connected to national broadband from virgin (over phone line)


----------



## tony_r

oorwullie said:


> it is a netgear dg834g v5 connected to national broadband from virgin (over phone line)


Don't know if this will help you but I finally figured out why I couldn't get a connection. I had the router's MAC Filter configured to allow only the specified MACs of my laptops and so once I added the Kindle MAC connection was established.


----------



## dimples

oorwullie said:


> it is a netgear dg834g v5 connected to national broadband from virgin (over phone line)


Well, I'm back!

First: go here http://192.168.0.1
Log onto your router. The standard username is *admin*, standard password is *password* (if you have changed these before you'll have to use the username and password you chose)
Select *Wireless Settings*
You'll see a bunch of different settings, the first one being SSID. Write this one done. It's case sensitive so keep that in mind. 
Next check if the box before *Enable Wireless Access Point* is checked. If it isn't, check it now. 
Now check which type of security is selected under *Security Options* and write that down or imprint it on your brain  A little below that you should be able to see what your network key is.

Now with all the information you just found you can follow the previous steps to set up the wifi connection manually on your kindle.


----------



## CAR

I know computers pretty well. But when I need to setup a WiFi connection I always kinda dread it. Not so much because its hard, but because its a relearning experience, to figure out how you set it up a year ago... password + type, security settings, blocking etc.   

Chuck


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't been able to connect to my router either.  It shows my network and then asks for my password and keeps telling me that the password is incorrect or invalid.  I've entered it numerous times.

I've also tried the option "set up network" on the kindle, but some of the areas are grayed out.  I have information on my computer for this, but it doesn't give me a way to type in the IP Address and three other items.  For security type, I chose WPA2, but on my computer it is WPA2-PSK.  Password is on that page, I press connect and it tells me my password is incorrect or invalid.  I'm going in circles.

Has anyone gotten help through Kindle Customer Service?


----------



## mlewis78

I've also tried connecting to a different network that isn't locked, but that didn't work either.


----------



## mlewis78

I know that my password is right, because it's written in a book and I'm looking at it.  It doesn't  ask for my security key, which is what my computer asks for sometimes when I'm disconnected from my network.


----------



## dimples

mlewis78 said:


> I know that my password is right, because it's written in a book and I'm looking at it. It doesn't ask for my security key, which is what my computer asks for sometimes when I'm disconnected from my network.


The password it's asking for is in fact the same thing as the security key you have to enter on your computer when disconnected.


----------



## mlewis78

dimples said:


> The password it's asking for is in fact the same thing as the security key you have to enter on your computer when disconnected.


I used the security key first, and I later tried it again. Well, I'll try again. I have that written in my book as well.


----------



## mlewis78

It worked.  I'm in!  Wonder why they didn't ask for the security key?  When I set up my network last year, I had to pick a password AND a security key, so I wrote them both down.  Well, that's  relief and well worth the $50 savings of not having 3G.


----------



## oorwullie

dimples said:


> Well, I'm back!
> 
> First: go here http://192.168.0.1
> Log onto your router. The standard username is *admin*, standard password is *password* (if you have changed these before you'll have to use the username and password you chose)
> Select *Wireless Settings*
> You'll see a bunch of different settings, the first one being SSID. Write this one done. It's case sensitive so keep that in mind.
> Next check if the box before *Enable Wireless Access Point* is checked. If it isn't, check it now.
> Now check which type of security is selected under *Security Options* and write that down or imprint it on your brain  A little below that you should be able to see what your network key is.
> 
> Now with all the information you just found you can follow the previous steps to set up the wifi connection manually on your kindle.


i followed your in structions and still could not connect,the ssid and password i used was the same as it was shown on the the router with the url you showed me, i think i will reset to factory settings and start again,i`ll wait for your answer first.


----------



## oorwullie

just talked to kindle support,it seems that it was not activated by amazon before delivery. i have to wait about an 1 hour then try and connect again, will let you know if i can connect...........bill


----------



## dimples

mlewis78 said:


> It worked. I'm in! Wonder why they didn't ask for the security key? When I set up my network last year, I had to pick a password AND a security key, so I wrote them both down. Well, that's relief and well worth the $50 savings of not having 3G.


Glad you got it working 

bill, any news on your side?


----------



## oorwullie

dimples said:


> Glad you got it working
> 
> bill, any news on your side?


i still cannot connect to wifi,spent about 2 hours on the phone to kindle support but they could`nt find out why i could not connect. so they asked me to connect to my computer and told me how to save the call logs that the kindle was making.they are going to check the logs and get in touch when they find out why. at first the person on the phone said the kindle was`nt registered or something like that and that was why i could not connect. so i will just have to wait and see what happens..............bill
ps:- it just so happens that my cybook stopped working at the same time but i `ve got the android tablet to use.....and thanks for all the help


----------



## dimples

Darn, sorry to hear that... here's hoping they'll be able to find a solution with those logs


----------



## oorwullie

oorwullie said:


> i still cannot connect to wifi,spent about 2 hours on the phone to kindle support but they could`nt find out why i could not connect. so they asked me to connect to my computer and told me how to save the call logs that the kindle was making.they are going to check the logs and get in touch when they find out why. at first the person on the phone said the kindle was`nt registered or something like that and that was why i could not connect. so i will just have to wait and see what happens..............bill
> ps:- it just so happens that my cybook stopped working at the same time but i `ve got the android tablet to use.....and thanks for all the help


amazon have finally decided to exchange my kindle( after 4 weeks of contacting kindle support and and doing what they asked of me to get the kindle working but to no avail). the funny thing was that i could get onto amazon with the browser and buy a book but it would not download to the kindle but it was okay using my android tablet....will let you know the outcome of the replacement when it arrives..........bill


----------



## normspaz

i have the same problem connecting akindle to wi-fi virgin say they do not support third party routers and you must upgrade to avirgin router.


----------



## normspaz

virgin do not support third party routers and you must upgrade to a virgin router


----------

